# TTS no more...



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, some of you loved it and some of you hated it, but last night the Vegas Yellow TTS Roadster with Express Red interior was stolen. Which means it's probably in Russia by now - or possibly, several different parts of the world simultaneously. Or in a garage in Essex having a spray tan. If you are approached to buy a second hand TTS Roadster with red interior, check it everywhere, especially the working parts of the hood for Yellow.. If you suspect anything dodge, call the old bill.

Instagram was incredible today with over 100 accounts spreading information about it, including some of the biggest who I've got to know during my ownership. The police opened and closed the case in a 90 minute period of time today! Didn't send anyone round, or ask about CCTV. Just a crime ref number, job done.

No, I don't have a tracker and Connect only works when connected to the car's wifi as I understand it.

I was robbed by a scooter driver who mounted the pavement and snatched my bag. The bag had my TTS key and wallet. The wallet had drivers license, which has my address...

Appallingly, my cards were spent in Sports Direct: I mean, you'd at least try Gucci.

Thanks again to everyone who gave it a go today on social media.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUwa-utnzGK/


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that, you must be gutted


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

So sorry to hear about this theft. Scummy youths on mopeds & scooters who snatch mobiles and bags are becoming a big problem in London (and Essex?). Read an article about this in the paper a few days ago and this evening a documentary about the Met Police on BBC1 featured this problem. Amazingly the police will discontinue a pursuit of the thieves if they discard their crash helmets and the scumbags know this so can easily avoid capture. The world has gone crazy.
Hope you get your car back but I guess the odds are slim.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. I hope you get to replace it with something that brings you miles of smiles.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

We really feel for you. I suspect its not so much the car but the personal attack. Words cannot describe what we would like to do to these muggers.

I know its tough but look on the positive side, you will now get the chance to choose something new.

But hey, you chose Vegas so you must have a positive sunny disposition - don't let them take that away.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel your pain Sherry, something similar happened to me back in 2009 scum bag broke into my house took my car keys and stole my car while I was out. I just hope you have the GAP insurance, might take a little time to sort things out but you will end up back in something very nice (TTRS Roadster  ). Good luck I hope everything works out well for you, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Sherry.

Hope only the car and they didn't get into your house as well.

Also saw the Met programme last night. Copper had to call off the pursuit when they took helmet off. FFS!!!!!

Good luck and hope you're okay.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What a terrible experience Sherry. I hope that they did not get into your house to and that you've had the locks changed.

Police should use American tactics on the scooter scum and simply ram them so that they fall off.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that, do hope you are all covered and can get it replaced...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Seriously,what is happening with society these day's :? 
Mind you parts of Italy used to be famed for it...

Not that it helps but don't wish for it back,much better for a pay out and start again.At least you won't have the hassle of offloading a dodgy colour combo :wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

What a nightmare.

Hope you get it all sorted out soon. The lowlifes :x


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

That's pants! I wouldn't want it back. Go choose a Porsche. I'm being hassled by my London OPC for my final spec as it's shortly to go into production.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

oh jeez. So sorry to hear that 
 :x 

Absolute scum.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

KevC said:


> oh jeez. So sorry to hear that
> :x
> 
> Absolute scum.


Totally agree


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Really sad to hear about that sherry, we know how much you loved that car.
I presume you weren't targeted for your car, just that them getting hold of the car was an unplanned bonus for the filthy scrotes?
I bet you were a bit shaken up by the theft itself.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Horrible experience and luck. Hope the scooter scum get it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry to learn of this and hope things sort themselves out soon. I saw someone get their phone stolen by a moped rider only a few weeks ago. That was just outside Great Portland Street tube station, on the Euston Road at the traffic lights. Seems to be a growing problem and the Police need to sort it out. Not chasing them if they take their helmet off? WTF. More reason to chase them I would have thought?

I had my house broken into, keys stolen, car stolen, laptops, tablets, phones, personal possessions... all while we slept upstairs. Really shakes you up and angers you. Our second car was by luck at the Dealer, so the courtesy car got stolen. All the insurance and buggering around replacing stuff is nothing but grief. The Police were useless, as you say, they just hand you a crime number and that's it. The scumbag's name was Bradley Wereham from Harlow in Essex. He was caught, but not after committing many more car thefts. He didn't even get prison, in fact, the judge put him up in a new house in Chelmsford. Yep, a few months later cars were starting to disappear off drives in that area, not long later, he was caught driving a stolen Boxster. He then got put away. This was all in the National Press, so nothing I am saying here isn't already in the public domain. BTW, two months after my car was stolen, they tried to steal the replacement I bought. A new S3 with delivery mileage. He set off the house alarm three times and hid behind a fence, hoping I'd think there was a problem with the alarm and turn it off? But I could see the retard's smoke from his joint wafting up from behind the fence... Police called, they arrived an hour and a half later and he was long gone by then...

I'm afraid it seems only once you've been a victim do you wise up. I've now got upgraded locks on all external doors/windows, an alarm on the house, improved security lighting and I only keep one set of keys for our two cars in the house - upstairs, locked in a key safe. I never leave keys in the house if I go out either. I also make sure all my insurance is top whack - as the grief I had with Direct Line on the claims I made taught me that it is worth paying a little extra to soften the blow, should the worst happen. The GAP insurance is a no brainer - I got paid out on that and the car insurance, meaning I had the original invoice value of my car that was stolen. I walked into an Audi dealer and bought their demo car just two weeks after the whole sorry incident.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. Scumbags


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This was sad to read. More bad news in a bad news day.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry to read this. Regular stories on scooters in the daily mail never thought i'd read one here. Need to ban these things.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Seen a few lately in central London when out on bike.

Often two up on a scooter with no plates, both wearing hoodies, passenger looking around like his head is a radar set.

Stopped at some lights a few weeks back on my 1000, two kids on a scoot pulled up behind then next to me, then started to edge forward. No plate. Can only presume they were eyeing up my bike, but I'm a big lad and wearing full kit, popped visor up and grinned at them. They sped off through red light.

No point reporting to plod..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> Sorry to learn of this and hope things sort themselves out soon. I saw someone get their phone stolen by a moped rider only a few weeks ago. That was just outside Great Portland Street tube station, on the Euston Road at the traffic lights. Seems to be a growing problem and the Police need to sort it out. Not chasing them if they take their helmet off? WTF. More reason to chase them I would have thought?
> 
> I had my house broken into, keys stolen, car stolen, laptops, tablets, phones, personal possessions... all while we slept upstairs. Really shakes you up and angers you. Our second car was by luck at the Dealer, so the courtesy car got stolen. All the insurance and buggering around replacing stuff is nothing but grief. The Police were useless, as you say, they just hand you a crime number and that's it. The scumbag's name was Bradley Wereham from Harlow in Essex. He was caught, but not after committing many more car thefts. He didn't even get prison, in fact, the judge put him up in a new house in Chelmsford. Yep, a few months later cars were starting to disappear off drives in that area, not long later, he was caught driving a stolen Boxster. He then got put away. This was all in the National Press, so nothing I am saying here isn't already in the public domain. BTW, two months after my car was stolen, they tried to steal the replacement I bought. A new S3 with delivery mileage. He set off the house alarm three times and hid behind a fence, hoping I'd think there was a problem with the alarm and turn it off? But I could see the retard's smoke from his joint wafting up from behind the fence... Police called, they arrived an hour and a half later and he was long gone by then...
> 
> I'm afraid it seems only once you've been a victim do you wise up. I've now got upgraded locks on all external doors/windows, an alarm on the house, improved security lighting and I only keep one set of keys for our two cars in the house - upstairs, locked in a key safe. I never leave keys in the house if I go out either. I also make sure all my insurance is top whack - as the grief I had with Direct Line on the claims I made taught me that it is worth paying a little extra to soften the blow, should the worst happen. The GAP insurance is a no brainer - I got paid out on that and the car insurance, meaning I had the original invoice value of my car that was stolen. I walked into an Audi dealer and bought their demo car just two weeks after the whole sorry incident.


Sorry to read this. All really depressing at the moment, isn't it. Agree with you re insurance, especially gap.


----------



## energie (Mar 22, 2017)

Sad to read this... No one steals TT in Russia.

And i don't think that you car get in Russia... maybe it will be disassembled for spare parts(((


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

Is Ronald McDonald a suspect?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I shouldn't laugh but that's lightened the mood a little!


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Utter scum... hope you get a decent payout OP.... and no issues with the GAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

